# Great Lakes prefinished



## Paul B (Mar 10, 2007)

I am installing a Great Lakes prefinished in a customers house and it is scratching as being layed. Seems like it will scratch extremely easily unlike any other brand I have installed. Luckily for me the customer bought it and we are only contracted for laying it. It seems like the air hose draging across it will leave a mark sometimes. I have the guys working in stocking feet. Anyone experience this?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Is that some wax coating that's being scuffed?
Call the Mfgr and ask as that's pretty light.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

As stated in most manufacturer instructions,installer is responsible for defective material, if you see something unusual, stop installing and contact manufacturer, any board nailed, glued is not their responsibility.


----------



## RCT (Jan 5, 2010)

I've installed some Great Lakes hickory. No problems with scratching on install, but the HO's big @ss German Shepard scratched it up pretty good. I have a similar sized dog and he has hardly marked the 80+ year old maple floors in my house. Not sure if it means the Great Lakes marks easily or if the older wood is just that much harder than new stuff.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Boots don't cause damage to floors...tools do.....
Have you addressed this with your customer?
My guess is he will hold you liable for damage to HIS flooring he purchased....

just my


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I have installed quite a bit of the Great Lakes. I believe it is from Menards. We have never had an issues with it. I actually thought their hickory was pretty descent, especially for the price.


----------

